# river shuttles



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Sounds great, but what do you charge and what is your contact info?

Thanks!


----------



## rivershuttle (Apr 29, 2005)

*OOps! Contact info:*

We charge $80 to move a car from either Loma or Westwater to Cisco. If you have several cars, it might be less for us to pick the drivers up at the take-out and take you back to your put-in. Depending on the size vehicle we need to use for passengers. 6 - 10 people is $125.00.
Our phone is; 888-226-5031. You can also e-mail us at [email protected].
Thanks for asking.


----------



## rivershuttle (Apr 29, 2005)

*current info*

The prices listed here are from 2005 - before fuel prices went thru the ceiling!
Also, we no longer have the toll free number. Our phone is: 970.523.7662.
Please call for current rates. The easiest way for you to reserve is on our web site: www.americanspiritshuttle.net; go to the "River and Bike Shuttle" page, use the fill-in reservation form.
I don't check these posts regularly, so a good way to reach us is thru our web site "contact us".


----------



## rivershuttle (Apr 29, 2005)

*Our services*

Hi,
Want to let everyone know that we still do river shuttles for sections of the Gunnison, Dolores, and Colorado river near Grand Junction. We have been in business for 14 years. We can move your cars for you, or we have a fully licensed passenger transportation business and we can move your drivers after you do your own car shuttles. 
With the price of fuel these days, it usually makes more sense to hire us than to drive that extra car over the mountains to do your own shuttle.
We are bonded, licensed, and insured. Please go to: Learn more about the river and bike shuttle service from American Spirit Shuttle. to register for our service, or call: (970) 523-7662 for more information. 8)


----------



## rivershuttle (Apr 29, 2005)

earthNRG said:


> Sounds great, but what do you charge and what is your contact info?
> 
> Thanks!


Would a monitor please delete this old post?
Thanks


----------



## rivershuttle (Apr 29, 2005)

rivershuttle said:


> Hi,
> Want to let everyone know that we do river shuttles for sections of the Gunnison, Dolores, and Colorado river near Grand Junction. We have been in business for 9 years, and the BLM office recommends our services. We can move your cars for you, or we have a fully licensed passenger transportation business and we can move your drivers after you do your own car shuttles.
> With the price of fuel these days, it usually makes more sense to hire us than to drive that extra car over the mountains to do your own shuttle.
> We are bonded, licensed, and insured.


Please delete this old post


----------



## rivershuttle (Apr 29, 2005)

rivershuttle said:


> We charge $80 to move a car from either Loma or Westwater to Cisco. If you have several cars, it might be less for us to pick the drivers up at the take-out and take you back to your put-in. Depending on the size vehicle we need to use for passengers. 6 - 10 people is $125.00.
> Our phone is; 888-226-5031. You can also e-mail us at [email protected].
> Thanks for asking.


Please delete this post - information no longer valid


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It can't be deleted. It's part of history now.


----------



## raftline (Nov 4, 2009)

*Shuttles*

We provide shuttles as well:

Tennessee Rafting Trips with Smoky Mountain Outdoors - Go White Water Rafting in Tennessee on the Big Pigeon River - Experience Tennessee Whitewater Rafting


----------

